# Fault Code 00978?



## dobie42 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello - I'm somewhat of a VCDS noob, so bear with me. Full scan is pasted at bottom of post.

2008 Passat 4mo wagon, VR6. Had a burned out Driver's side (Left) Xenon HID headlight bulb. Left turn light also went out - not the blinker - the H7 sidelight that turn on when you turn the wheel or flip the signal on at low speed. Coincidence?

Replaced the HIDs, both L&R, with 500k D1S units from DDM tuning. Replaced the H7 turn light with a Sylvania XtraVision bulb, only on Driver's side. Also had a busted driver's fog light lens, and replaced the entire fog light unit with an aftermarket. I believe the bulb was still working in the old unit when I removed it.

Everything appears to function as normal after replacement. Error lights and warnings on dash are gone. I wanted to disable DRL's, so I hooked up the VCDS and ran a full scan prior to disabling DRL's. I received an error code, both before and after disabling DRL's: 09 - Cent Elect:
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

So, here's the questions:
Is this related to one of the bulbs being out? What does it mean? Is it something that I can/should reset? Or is it something related to an incorrect replacement procedure?

Thanks!
jesse

Full Scan:

Log-WVWRU73C68E102864-83810km-52077mi
Sunday,20,November,2011,11:31:27:31473
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206
Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 22 25 36 42 44 46 47 52 53
55 56 62 65 6D 72 76
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 Mileage: 83810km/52077miles
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (BLV) Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 906 032 BR HW: 03H 906 032 AB
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G 1411
Revision: 5GH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73EF21566B33
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HK HW: 09G 927 750 HK
Component: AQ 250 6F 1091
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number:
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 8103FB9EA18F
No fault code found.
Page 1
Log-WVWRU73C68E102864-83810km-52077mi
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000776367571
Coding: 0000375
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1F471DE6B73B
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 BP HW: 3C0 907 044 BP
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707
Revision: 00122021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 70E52E5A1A25
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007680913
Coding: E78C8F0340041A00470000000F000000002A5D435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 71E32B5E112F
Part No: 3C1 955 419 A
Component: Wischer 210907 003 0205
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 181007 046 0204
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05124
1 Fault Found:
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 148
Mileage: 83111 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.11.06
Time: 17:45:00
Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.40 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF
Page 2
Log-WVWRU73C68E102864-83810km-52077mi
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 N HW: 8E0 035 593 N
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H08 0150
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0357905
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 346DE24A2EBD
1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 97
Mileage: 83325 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.11.10
Time: 09:06:15
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 18 AIRBAG VW8R 032 2522
Revision: 13032000 Serial number: 003B2PLSJNLO
Coding: 0012600
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3163EB5ED1AF
Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 K HW: 3C0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 0015
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C9953507BG
Coding: 0001212
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 346DE24A2EBD
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 F HW: 3C0 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 20185 444 58678
VCID: 2855063AE275
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 3
Log-WVWRU73C68E102864-83810km-52077mi
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P07A2200A6
Coding: FD83FF0F1213022002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 234F11169B53
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 A HW: 3C0 919 965 A
Component: Kompass 001 0003
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1339817TQDFN03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E59F022C091
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 E
Component: HALDEX 4Motion 0110
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F67ED26C79B
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 20156 444 85683
VCID: 73EF21566B33
Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 E HW: 3C0 959 760 E
Component: Sitzverstellung 1101
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F67ED26C79B
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 Q HW: 1K0 959 793 M
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131
Revision: 31008001 Serial number: 00000021579012
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DCA6A06ED
Page 4
Log-WVWRU73C68E102864-83810km-52077mi
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.137 H08 1901
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 356BDF4E25C7
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0221
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13900E80D1032E521004141FF08A8F0E085800
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73EF21566B33
Component: Sounder n.mounted
Component: NGS n.mounted
Component: IRUE n.mounted
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 F HW: 3C0 035 456 F
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0013
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000006458
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 234F11169B53
1 Fault Found:
00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15)
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 148
Mileage: 75495 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.07.02
Time: 16:14:11
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 Q HW: 1K0 959 792 M
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131
Revision: 31008001 Serial number: 00000025678921
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D7BC76E1DF7
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Page 5
Log-WVWRU73C68E102864-83810km-52077mi
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000212873
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2953033EF97F
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 A HW: 5M0 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0001
Revision: H02 Serial number:
Coding: 2338817
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3261E452D4A9
Part No: 7L6 941 329
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018
Coding: 00000035
Part No: 7L6 941 330
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018
Coding: 00000035
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 019 0035
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7G2183620
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 2953033EF97F
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1119
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002449771
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E79C06210F1
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0450
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 19419 444 82795
VCID: 73EF21566B33
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Page 6
Log-WVWRU73C68E102864-83810km-52077mi
Part No SW: 3C9 827 383 B HW: 3C9 827 383 E
Component: J605 HECKDECKEL 0600
Revision: 00H21001
Shop #: WSC 23250 384 715754
VCID: 3065EE5ADAA5
Part No: 3C9 827 384 B
Component: J756 HECKDECKEL 0600
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1119
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002435934
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3F87BD6617FB
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 C HW: 3C0 919 283 C
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0013
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 90640728303991
Coding: 0001124
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 2953033EF97F
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 7


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

It sounds like a history code. Clear/reset the DTC and run/re-check it after a road test :wave:


----------



## dobie42 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Dr. D.

Cleared all DTC's, short drive, error did not reappear. Must have been related to headlight going out originally.

jesse


----------

